

Ask HN: Abandoning app alternatives? - c3m

So we're a little start up and we've got a couple of apps on the App Store that are selling just about alright (a few hundred $ a day on avg). Due to other commitments, we can't really spend much time over the next 6 months maintaing them and adding features. Seeing the apps just rot for such a long time doesn't seem right and we've been thinking of possible alternatives.<p>One option would be to hand them off temporarily for a certain % of the profit to someone who's got free time on their hands and wants to work a something that's being used by people. I'm not sure how realistic that is or whether we want to do it, so any thoughts on the subject would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks.
======
iuguy
If it's making a few hundred $ a day, that's not bad going, that's a few
thousand every 10 days. You should be able to take someone on and pay them to
maintain and improve the software, surely?

~~~
c3m
We're a bit inexperienced when it comes to hiring people - I wouldn't expect
to find anyone reasonably good with say $1k for a single week of work? The
apps definitely don't require a full time person for the next six months -
maybe a proper week of worth every month would be appropriate.

